# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Hyvää Joulua ja Onnellista Uutta Vuotta!!!

## Tatjana K

Счастливого Рождества и Нового 2010 года!!!!

----------


## alex67

C НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!)))вот как спешим поздравить!!!))))

----------


## Tatjana

Мы тоже отметимся хотим своими физиономиями:  :Ap: 



Р.S На улице было минус 15, и нас немножечко перекашивало от мороза.)))

----------


## nurme

Добрый ризеншнауцер в городе живёт.
Добрый ризеншнауцер косточку грызёт.
Добрый ризеншнауцер очень любит Вас!
Вы ведь тоже с косточкой? С Новым Годом Вас!!!

----------


## Lex



----------

